# New Member's doggies :D



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi All, just wanted to post some pictures of my boys.

The Cavalier is my 4 year old guy, his name is Jack. He was born at the clinic where I work, c-section.. I was the first person to lay hands on him. He was stuck in the birth canal...he has a few issues (he is almost completely deaf) but is a very nice dog.

The other dog is my 10 month old standard poodle puppy named Flip. Flip was also a rescue, he was shipped up here from Alabama (a breeder relinquish, I was told) and placed with me through a local rescue. He is a goofy loveable guy that everyone adores. We are doing some agility ground work and he seems a natural. Don't worry, we're not overdoing the weave poles and keeping the jumps nice and low. 
Anyway, pics!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> ...he has a few issues (he is almost completely deaf) but is a very nice dog.


I am totally deaf and I'm very nice (most of the time, LOL.)
Your dogs are beautiful and I love your pics. Thank you for posting them!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww, thank you!

I didn't mean to imply anything, I just meant he had a bunch of genetic disaster issues...

He also has awful teeth, a crowded mouth and he had bad eye running until I switched him to bottled water only.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! Unfortunately Cavalier's are plagued with genetic issues! Hope you become one of our core members here :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

such cuties! sorry to hear of the probs. with the cavalier, but they are so cute! He looks very happy in the pics! The poodle is adorable!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful ogs, thanks for sharing!:biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is another one of our Cavalier Jack waking up after the last dental I did on him.  Hopefully those will be less frequent soon!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but I get really sad when I saw Aspen wake up from his last dental (which won't be happening anymore).


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I do too!
Look how pathetic he looks.

No more dentals yay Aspen! <3


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful pups!
One of my boxers is completely deaf.
I'd would really like a standard poodle one day too


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I LOVE my standard poodle...don't get me wrong, I love my cavalier too, but my spoo is my 'soulmate' dog, I'd say.

They are such a great breed, though I get asked if he is a 'doodle' a lot because I keep him so shaggy. I like him better shaggy, he's cuter and people don't call him a girl as much. 
Here is a picture of him actually looking like a poodle:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

that's funny, I think of my deaf boxer, Felix as my "soulmate" too 
Is that the slang for standards, spoo? hehe I like it.
I've only seen a couple spoo's in person and they were so beautiful- looked like they had show cuts. I've never gotten to really interact with one, but from what I've read they sound like a great fit for me... and highly trainable.
So, my next dog will be a spoo, blue heeler or another boxer :biggrin: Just as soon as I get a place with a yard and find a rescue.

Do you groom him yourself or take him some place? How often does he need a trim?
What do you think of the pony doodle?: 
http://www.caninehorizons.com/The_Ponydoodle.html

haha


----------



## Redhead4ever (Jan 29, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful. My brother and sister in law moved to Lincoln, Nebraska a couple of years ago. They decided to go the the Humane Society in Omaha and adopt a cat. They came home with a two year old standard poodle - LOL! He is an incredible dog and has brought them so much joy. We visited them last summer and our entire family fell in love with him.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

g00dgirl said:


> that's funny, I think of my deaf boxer, Felix as my "soulmate" too
> Is that the slang for standards, spoo? hehe I like it.
> I've only seen a couple spoo's in person and they were so beautiful- looked like they had show cuts. I've never gotten to really interact with one, but from what I've read they sound like a great fit for me... and highly trainable.
> So, my next dog will be a spoo, blue heeler or another boxer :biggrin: Just as soon as I get a place with a yard and find a rescue.
> ...


OMG the ponydoodle! LOL! That is a fantastic rebuttal to all the 'doodle' breeders out there.

Spoo is slang for standard poodle.
You should join the spoo forum when you're ready to find a friend...though beware, they can be a little snotty. 
Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - Powered by vBulletin


----------

